# Cablevision new HD channels -- SDV?



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Cablevision is launching 15 new HD channels to start airing 7/28 in some areas and in all areas by August. So far the new channels include: Nickelodeon HD, AMC HD, Animal Planet HD, WEtv HD, Weather Channel HD, FX HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, FOX News HD and Travel Channel HD

I don't know if these will be SDV or not, but keeping my fingers crossed... maybe they moved the Voom! channels to SDV so we can all get these? Come on Cablevision, show us CC users some love!!! (Oh and add DiscoveryHD already)

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUSN0237610320080702?sp=true


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

If this is SDV, I am so switching to FIOS! I already hate Cablevision for screwing us out of the Voom channels and making us rent boxes to watch basic cable.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Funny ycrazyy - I had the exact same thought/question when I saw that announcement. I also thought to ask here - I was just lazier than you 

I'll put a call in and see if I can get someone with 1/2-2/3 of a brain (or better) and see what they say...


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

KJW said:


> ... making us rent boxes to watch basic cable.


Time Warner just sent a letter to my friend in Mount Vernon (one of the areas in Westchester that Cablevision doesn't service). They are also moving to requiring a box for basic cable subscribers.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ycrazyy said:


> Cablevision is launching 15 new HD channels to start airing 7/28 in some areas and in all areas by August. So far the new channels include: Nickelodeon HD, AMC HD, Animal Planet HD, WEtv HD, Weather Channel HD, FX HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, FOX News HD and Travel Channel HD
> 
> I don't know if these will be SDV or not, but keeping my fingers crossed... maybe they moved the Voom! channels to SDV so we can all get these? Come on Cablevision, show us CC users some love!!! (Oh and add DiscoveryHD already)
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUSN0237610320080702?sp=true


It would be a shame of they added these channels using SDV. It really makes FiOS that much more attractive ...


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

DCIFRTHS said:


> It would be a shame of they added these channels using SDV. It really makes FiOS that much more attractive ...


I would LOVE to switch to FiOS with all of their shiny new HD channels... My building was in talks with Verizon to put FiOS in here, but Verizon signed a few more buildings in the area and then got lazy. Instead of agreeing to run the wires in the ceiling as originally proposed (they are sheetrock ceilings with TONS of access points) they wanted to run conduit in the hall... High end building, so needless to say the board turned that down in a second. Too bad they don't understand the woes of us TiVo/CC users and Cablevision.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ycrazyy said:


> I would LOVE to switch to FiOS with all of their shiny new HD channels... My building was in talks with Verizon to put FiOS in here, but Verizon signed a few more buildings in the area and then got lazy. Instead of agreeing to run the wires in the ceiling as originally proposed (they are sheetrock ceilings with TONS of access points) they wanted to run conduit in the hall... High end building, so needless to say the board turned that down in a second. Too bad they don't understand the woes of us TiVo/CC users and Cablevision.


We have suspended ceilings on a few floors, and they agreed to wire above that. The rest of the floors get conduit, but we have crown molding on all floors, so it will be hidden when the job is done (supposedly).

We are going to have two main fiber feeds to the building because there are over 250 units here. After seeing the conduit that will house the main fiber feeds, I can see why Verizon doesn't want to open up a sheetrock ceiling. It is a plastic tube (rated for risers) and the bend radius is not small. The contractors did a great job, and it is secured to the concrete/brick structure every foot or so. In addition to the large conduit, there is a smaller diameter conduit that runs to each apt. (the bend radius is smaller - maybe 10 to 12 inches). This will house the individual fiber to each unit. My guess is that local code specifies that they can not run the fiber inside a ceiling unless it is in the conduit.

Anyway, what I am saying is that they would probably have to open up a lot of sheetrock for the install, and as you said, they got lazy ... or, in my opinion, they decided not to spend the money for the labor.

Our agreement, with Verizon, states that if the board determines that the install will "compromise" the building, in any way, that Verizon has to pack it up and leave. The lawyers at Verizon must certainly be busy ...

Was the agreement between your building and Verizon officially abandoned?


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

ycrazyy said:


> (Oh and add DiscoveryHD already)


According to this article, DiscoveryHD is one of the channels being added:
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cablevision070208.htm


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

DCIFRTHS said:


> We have suspended ceilings on a few floors, and they agreed to wire above that. The rest of the floors get conduit, but we have crown molding on all floors, so it will be hidden when the job is done (supposedly).
> 
> We are going to have two main fiber feeds to the building because there are over 250 units here. After seeing the conduit that will house the main fiber feeds, I can see why Verizon doesn't want to open up a sheetrock ceiling. It is a plastic tube (rated for risers) and the bend radius is not small. The contractors did a great job, and it is secured to the concrete/brick structure every foot or so. In addition to the large conduit, there is a smaller diameter conduit that runs to each apt. (the bend radius is smaller - maybe 10 to 12 inches). This will house the individual fiber to each unit. My guess is that local code specifies that they can not run the fiber inside a ceiling unless it is in the conduit.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is some interesting info and maybe something to let me push the board a little to get back into talks w/Verizon. I am new to the building (been living here just a couple of months) but talk to the supor frequently and other high ups for the building. As far as I know, Verizon actually backed out of the talks as opposed to the building backing out... I am trying to get myself on the board though (supor REALLY wants me on since I have actual construction knowledge) and maybe I could sway them that way. I agree that the conduit would be a lot of work, but it is a medium - large sized building so I could see their investment paying off fairly quickly as a lot of people here are unhappy w/Cablevision. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

FIOS requires a cable box to watch any basic cable. You only get local channels without a box. Cablevision is moving in that direction. While annoying as we lose channels that we watch (and my wife was really mad about TLC), you still get many more channels with CV than you would with FIOS (without a STB or CC). Once the digital transition is complete, I'm fairly certain CV will require a STB (or CC) for all channels.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

Just to let you all know, I received these channels last night and rebooted the Series 3..

No signal, so I would bet we are screwed on this like the Voom Channels.
if anyone knows different, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

gormly2 said:


> Just to let you all know, I received these channels last night and rebooted the Series 3..
> 
> No signal, so I would bet we are screwed on this like the Voom Channels.
> if anyone knows different, let me know.
> ...


I also could not get the channels yesterday, but before calling FIOS I called Cablevision and was told by the HD department that the channels were being rolled out this week and my specific town is not scheduled until Thursday or Friday. He also said that the new HD channels are not switched video, and that cable cards should receive them. That's what he said, but I won't know until later in the week if its true.


----------



## KariInWonderland (Jun 14, 2008)

KJW said:


> I also could not get the channels yesterday, but before calling FIOS I called Cablevision and was told by the HD department that the channels were being rolled out this week and my specific town is not scheduled until Thursday or Friday. He also said that the new HD channels are not switched video, and that cable cards should receive them. That's what he said, but I won't know until later in the week if its true.


They're sv...I can't view any of them. I also called Cablevision today to see if they had any conversion attachment yet and she pretty much read me the same info that I've found myself online--"Tivo is working with cablevision to come up with a device and should have it in 2008". Great, so they're employees are untrained parrots and they've still come up with nothing to fix their crappy service. I wish I had verizon in my area!!!!!


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

The channels are NOT SDV. Mine were switched on today even though they appeared in the guide yesterday and showed up as Grey screens. Just be patient, they will be turned on by Friday at the latest (August 1st they said is when they will be completely turned on). They are only doing portions of CV's network at a time.


----------



## KariInWonderland (Jun 14, 2008)

Really? They popped up with the same screen I get on the HD channels that are currently sd...weird. At this point I feel like it almost doesn't matter if they are or not since there's already a bunch I can no longer watch. So annoyed with Cablevision and their terrible service.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

just showed up in the guide today - no picture at all on any of them... will wait till the weekend and give cablevision a call to confirm my worst fears...


----------



## feerlessleadr (May 23, 2006)

i had the same problem that you had jon, but it happened to me yesterday but today all of the channels work fine with no problems.


----------



## jcdub (Jul 30, 2008)

darn... does anyone know when will we get USA HD & SCI-FI HD on cablevision??
They are on Dish and direct tv for months now!!


----------



## feerlessleadr (May 23, 2006)

On my guide it says SCIHD, but Eureka is not in the guide so I am assuming that is a different channel....

Also, is anyone else have pixelation problems? My gf was watching WE HD and there was alot of pixelation....ALMOST to the point that she could barely watch it


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

SciHD is the Science Channel in HD, not SciFiHD.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Channels all work for albeit with some minor pixelation problems .. definitely not SDV in White Plains, NY


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

shaown said:


> Channels all work for albeit with some minor pixelation problems .. definitely not SDV in White Plains, NY


Same here in Suffolk county (Brookhaven Cablevision).
Channels showed up in the guide Monday evening- all new channels active as of last night on the TiVo-HD w/two S-CableCards.
Mythbusters blowing things up in HD..... sweet


----------



## feerlessleadr (May 23, 2006)

VinceA said:


> SciHD is the Science Channel in HD, not SciFiHD.


I realized my stupid mistake last night 

They really need to get USA HD and Sci Fi HD STAT!!!!

Although I am thankful to finally have discovery HD and not just Discovery HD Theatre


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for the confirmation, everyone. no surprise on the confusion with the SDV since Tivo will respond the same when it receives no signal -- doesn't matted if its because of SDV or the channels have not been activated yet.

I just can't believe CV passed up an opportunity to screw us again!


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

feerlessleadr said:


> i had the same problem that you had jon, but it happened to me yesterday but today all of the channels work fine with no problems.


still nothing - some show "searching for cable in" and some show " you need a cablecard decoder" which i assume means tuning adapter... the wait continues... Cablevision Oakland NJ


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Cablevision Morris County, NJ -- the new channels showed up this morning along with the 9.4 update. Lots to play with tonight!

I'm sure they will appear in Oakland by tomorrow, which was CV's deadline.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I don't know if they turned on for us yet today, but I do know that they're not SDV. Cablevision techs were here today for something else, and told me 2 things:

1. CSR's know nothing about SDV (knew that)
2. The new HD channels are NOT SDV.

One of them also said that while these new channels aren't, anything is possible for the future.

I asked the SDV question and he was surprised I knew about the new channels. I told him they showed up in my guide a few days ago. He obviously doesn't have Tivo, or he wouldn't have been surprised that I knew. 

deb


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

Showed up in my guide on Monday

went live today.

Orange County, NY


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

We're still not live here in NJ.

Just as I predicted earlier, NJ is gonna be the last place they roll out.

deb


----------



## psxboy (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm in northern NJ and the channels showed up in the lineup on Tuesday and they started working yesterday (Thursday). Yay!

Cablevision was threatening to move SciFi to SDV back in June (which seemed odd to me since I would think it's a popular channel and moving it to SDV wouldn't save them any bandwidth if it's in almost constant use anyway) but so far they haven't. Has anyone heard anything else about that?

-psxboy


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm on the Raritan Valley system and I got the channels in the guide on Tuesday and they finally started working this morning.

After the 9.4 upgrade though virtually all of my HD channels are pixel hell to the point of where it's unwatchable, especially on the channels where the sound is distorted as well.

I've been having problems with my TiVo not getting my premium channels, so CV is sending out a tech tomorrow to have a look at the cable cards to hopefully fix both issues.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

cablevision oakland nj system here - channels turned on around 2am last night along with a 2 hour internet outage. all is functional now - channels are good, no picture quality issues


----------



## jtseltmann (May 23, 2005)

CV in Oakland...the channels showed up for my three TiVoHD's a few days ago and all got a new black screen with a channel message. Checked last night and surely enough some of them come in now? SciHD, TWCHD and a bunch more...but not all. Some still get the message. I did get the 9.4 update on all boxes on Sat so that may have something to do with it. Finally new HD!!!


----------



## trekkerj (Feb 5, 2002)

Most of these channels are waste of bandwidth, I mean, NIK-HD? Most of them have NO HD programming!!! It's good that they are non SDV at the moment, but not REALLY, because they consume bandwidth from other channels. There is so much overcompression. Once they do switch to SDV, hopefully, there will be an onslaught of new, clear, non-over compressed channels (and a tivo adapter, hopefully).


----------

